# Obama care



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It is official to me. Obama care prevents people from working. No surprise to anybody. We all knew it from the start. Due to the new health care laws health insurance at my company changed. Used to be whole fam covered regardless. Now if spouse has coverage option at her job (or his) they are not covered. Today guy said his wife will be quitting her job and another guy whose wife was looking for work is no longer. I was born a proud American. Sorry to say my pride has been sucked away.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

A friend of mine who buys his own health insurance like many of us self employed people got a letter from his insurance raising his premium $475 a year to meet the Obamacare mandates. For he and his 2 kids each under 10 years old. His wife is a doctor under her own plan. He's thrilled now that his next pregnancy is going to be covered.

I got the letter that my insurance plan is grandfathered in. I'm sure that's just for now.............


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I was born a proud American. Sorry to say my pride has been sucked away.


Don't let it slip Moose. It now appears that many democrats that voted for the socialist because he was a dem see the light. Too late to do anything now but hopefully come next election things will move in a more intelligent and prosperous direction giving everyone hope of better things to come.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope for my grandchildren's sake you're right....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got my letter I was paying $179 per month with 10K deductible.

$305 with a $5600 deductible,don't look like I even have a option for a higher deductible.

Karens work sent out a letter.They dropped employee ins a couple yrs ago.They have to pay a fine for not offering employee health ins but are choosing to pay the fine instead of offering ins.

She works in health care for mentaly ill that is funded by the State and is non profit but is going to be fined by the federal gov, 

By the way after not receiving a raise in 5 yrs or so and cutting everyones insurance she gave them notice today she was quiting the end of the yr.Burns her butt she has been at their max pay for yrs and the starting wage keeps increasing,no incentive to stay.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I hope for my grandchildren's sake you're right....


Here you go.......paragraph three says it all.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/stacey-dash-regrets-voting-obama-because-he-was-black_n_4030208.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

HAHAHA, some of the mouth breathers are signing up for Omamacare and are outraged over the deductibles. Others didn't know they would be fined if they didn't.

DUH....

Read the comments. https://www.facebook.com/WhiteHouse


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW a lot of ticked off people


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So the White House has a Facebook page, really? I like all the propaganda ads placed throughout....the best one was the artist sketch with the family....funny stuff...notice DAD has his hands in his pants pockets? My DAD used to get so pissed if he saw you standing around with your hands in your pants, he ain't using em to work I guess so he's quite happy with it, looks like the wifey and her big mouth is happy, happy, happy.......ya can't make this stuff up


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lots of people believe everything he says. They refuse to face the fact that BO is a pathological liar. He says what some people want to hear. Kind of like the lowest dirtiest used car salesman.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I do believe some of them are seeing the light.Although they prly voted for him both times.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/s403x403/1374778_169637989906384_1359125586_n.png


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I hate to pee on everybodys parade and I dont want to offend anybody from the cheap seats north of the border but whats it matter who you vote for. Bush didnt exactly leave smellin like roses neither didnt clinton and every other president since jfk. I dont think it really matters who is in power its gonna be a screw up. I wouldnt have wanted to be obama walking into that kinda debt from the war. I get it he makes dumb decisions but dont they all? I dont know everything that goes on down there but I dont think It every matters what party wins a stupid election.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> I hate to pee on everybodys parade and I dont want to offend anybody from the cheap seats north of the border but whats it matter who you vote for. Bush didnt exactly leave smellin like roses neither didnt clinton and every other president since jfk. I dont think it really matters who is in power its gonna be a screw up. I wouldnt have wanted to be obama walking into that kinda debt from the war. I get it he makes dumb decisions but dont they all? I dont know everything that goes on down there but I dont think It every matters what party wins a stupid election.


The only reason JFK didn't is because.....I know it seems like that is the way it goes, and in a lot of cases you're right, but it matters, it matters a lot...incrementally Americans have been losing freedoms and watching the nation implode with mounting debt and to a larger degree a moral decline. Lets take a few examples: jimmy carter the peanut farmer from Georgia, jimmy was a good man by all accounts, a god fearing man who walked the walk, he was also a very liberal democrat. If he had been a real leader of men, he would've united this nation, instead, his liberal agenda served to alienate voters from Georgia being it was largely democrat, albeit, conservative democrats.....there used to be a thing such as that.....I'm not sure it exists anymore....it's liberal/progressive democrats and conservative republicans....the middle ground seems to be a mixture of both, problem is, we don't have any middle ground anymore, there is no such thing as a liberal republican and no such thing as a conservative democrat anymore, that's why nothing seems to get done unless you "control" either the house or the senate AND the White House...ie the presidency. George bush was a good man, a god fearing man, I had a great deal of respect for George H Bush....he and our mighty military literally saved a country from being destroyed, aborted countless rapes and murder of innocent people of Kuwait.....I wish he had been given 4 more years.....instead we get the Clinton's....never have we had such an immoral president, maybe we did, we just didn't know about it, and the rest of the world sure didn't know about it.....and then to listen to him lie...it was immature, and disgusting for all Americans who don't wait with eager anticipation for the next "saterday night live" skit....more evidence of the moral decay that's happening
George W Bush....definitely not my favorite but a good man, he had big plans when he went into office.....them fellas that flew them planes into the towers changed any of his plans.....the game changed for W, I can thnk of a lot of things I wish we had done different, but then again I can think of a lot of things that the NY Giants coulda done on on Sunday to win, I just couldn't thnk of em till Monday.....
With BO, we know going in that this guy has no business being in the position he's in, he's uniquely unqualified for the job, a lot of people thought he would be a person that would have the ability to unite the populous, instead, he's done exactly what he said he would do, drive us deeper into debt and put in place massive social (liberal) programs to guarantee our future indebtedness....and divide and conquer seems to be the mantra ...I've often said, this is the face of reparations, in the modern sense.....
So in the greatest game on earth(politics) it does matter, it matters for my grandchildren....this is the greatest country in the world, I wish we could find a real leader, I just don't think we getting the best "pool" of talent in our current system....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> I hate to pee on everybodys parade and I dont want to offend anybody from the cheap seats north of the border but whats it matter who you vote for. Bush didnt exactly leave smellin like roses neither didnt clinton and every other president since jfk. I dont think it really matters who is in power its gonna be a screw up. I wouldnt have wanted to be obama walking into that kinda debt from the war. I get it he makes dumb decisions but dont they all? I dont know everything that goes on down there but I dont think It every matters what party wins a stupid election.


All the parties have their good and bad points but sometimes it comes down to voting for the party that will do the least damage. To me it really matters what party is in power up here, they are the ones spending our tax dollars.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> I hate to pee on everybodys parade and I dont want to offend anybody from the cheap seats north of the border but whats it matter who you vote for. Bush didnt exactly leave smellin like roses neither didnt clinton and every other president since jfk. I dont think it really matters who is in power its gonna be a screw up. I wouldnt have wanted to be obama walking into that kinda debt from the war. I get it he makes dumb decisions but dont they all? I dont know everything that goes on down there but I dont think It every matters what party wins a stupid election.


ontario.....your not peeing on anyones parade because you are not aware of the facts;

you say, "I wouldnt have wanted to be obama walking into that kinda debt from the war."

Read this article and it will enlighten you on White House fiscal responsibilty since January 2009. obama will more than double the debt in less than eight years from the Clinton/Bush era.

Regards, Mike

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/oct/9/obamas-national-debt-rate-on-track-to-double/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

carcajou said:


> All the parties have their good and bad points but sometimes it comes down to voting for the party that will do the least damage. To me it really matters what party is in power up here, they are the ones spending our tax dollars.


I know that i think harper has done a great job and will continue to do so. I know people that dont like him but they are whiners. As for provincial politica the whole province voted conservative but guess what we get a liberal majority because toronto has more polls then the rest of the province. So dalton kissed the welfare bums buts and got all the votes and basically said screw the rest of the province. He cancelled 2 gas plants that cost 1 billion then he cancels our horse racing program which personally cost me over 100k. Then he runs like a scared cat. I think why I said it doesnt matter who you vote for is because for us farmers usually the votes are decided before they leave the city limits.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Vol said:


> ontario.....your not peeing on anyones parade because you are not aware of the facts;
> 
> you say, "I wouldnt have wanted to be obama walking into that kinda debt from the war."
> 
> ...


I dont know how you guys are getting out of that but the recession definitely did not help


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> I dont know how you guys are getting out of that but the recession definitely did not help


Yup, recession didn't help, neither does a job killing mandatory health care program.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

carcajou said:


> All the parties have their good and bad points but sometimes it comes down to voting for the party that will do the least damage. To me it really matters what party is in power up here, they are the ones spending our tax dollars.


I've come to the conclusion that both parties lie like a bad rug. They also spend our money like crack addicted whores with a stolen credit card.

Even the honest new ones turn into a POS after the crooks who have been in office for a few decades or longer start to rub off on the newbies. After all, before mentioned old farts have had decades to get the lying, stealing and tomfoolery perfected.

Term limits and a viable third party would be a good start. Another amendment along the lines of "Congress shall make no law that applies to the citizens of the United States that does not apply equally to the Senators and Representatives; and, Congress shall make no law that applies to the Senators and Representatives that does not apply equally to the citizens of the United States."


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Reminds me of the wrestler. The late eddie guerreros them song. We lie we cheat we steal everytime I hear a politician talk lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


>


It is censored for me apparently. I get a message that says "not available in your country". What the ?!?!?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> It is censored for me apparently. I get a message that says "not available in your country". What the ?!?!?


Thats what you get for living in a third world state that votes blue.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

HAHA, I don't care what party you belong to, this is just plain funny.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Alright, y'all ready for this?

The company that was the prime contractor for the development of the Obamacare web site is CGI Federal, who is owned by CGI Group, a Canadian firm.

CGI Federal has been paid $422 million (so far) of which, $150 million has been paid since March this year. The Feds have spent a total of $620 million so far for the development of Obamacare software.

It has been estimated that 5 million lines of code will need to be redesigned/rewritten to make the system work. (That's a LOT of code!)

CGI Federal has just been awarded a $6 BILLION blanket contract to the Dept of Homeland Security!

Isn't it interesting that Obama has essentially outsourced so much system development?

Ralph


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Alright, y'all ready for this?
> 
> The company that was the prime contractor for the development of the Obamacare web site is CGI Federal, who is owned by CGI Group, a Canadian firm.
> 
> ...


doesn't that gives a secure feeling


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Thats what you get for living in a third world state that votes blue.


Unfortunately all the "poverty struck under privileged" folk vote early and often. Senators bus them to the polls. I am sure they vote in Chicago and Minneapolis where they have dual residency as well as gov "assistance".


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Alright, y'all ready for this?The company that was the prime contractor for the development of the Obamacare web site is CGI Federal, who is owned by CGI Group, a Canadian firm.CGI Federal has been paid $422 million (so far) of which, $150 million has been paid since March this year. The Feds have spent a total of $620 million so far for the development of Obamacare software.It has been estimated that 5 million lines of code will need to be redesigned/rewritten to make the system work. (That's a LOT of code!)CGI Federal has just been awarded a $6 BILLION blanket contract to the Dept of Homeland Security!Isn't it interesting that Obama has essentially outsourced so much system development?Ralph


Wow......that's both interesting and depressing

I would "like" this but I really would rather "unlike" it.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No matter what political affiliation you profess, how can anyone honestly state that the leader of the United States is serving this countries best interest. The man is cancer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just released news: 
One of
Moochele OBummer's Princeton classmates is an executive officer of CGI. 
Oh, and it was a no bid contract..... No big deal, riiiiiiiiight?

Hey I like Michael Savage, Savage Nation. I think what he says was right. Obama care is like Frankenstein. Let Frankenstein out on the street for the GP to see what it's like. Just get out of the way and let Frankenstein out into the world. Remember what happened in the movie?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Alright, y'all ready for this?
> 
> The company that was the prime contractor for the development of the Obamacare web site is CGI Federal, who is owned by CGI Group, a Canadian firm.
> 
> ...


All that money for a crappy website with crappy software, but yet the biggest of the tech companies like Google, Apple, Microsoft were started with ground breaking software written in a guys garage or dorm room for free. And they changed computing forever. Then over a billion dollars for what I would think would be a relatively simple website that doesn't work right. I bet Amazon.com's website doesn't take that much to run.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> All that money for a crappy website with crappy software, but yet the biggest of the tech companies like Google, Apple, Microsoft were started with ground breaking software written in a guys garage or dorm room for free. And they changed computing forever. Then over a billion dollars for what I would think would be a relatively simple website that doesn't work right. I bet Amazon.com's website doesn't take that much to run.


Just another example of this administrations efforts at bankrupting this nation......but the biggest atrocity is the large segment of people who do not care or roll their eyes and say "oh well".....and would gladly vote for ineptitude again.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/matthew-balan/2013/11/04/cbs-white-house-had-years-warnings-about-obamacare-debacle


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think my dad was right. Both parties appear on the surface to be fighting for each of their constituent groups, but really they're just making deals with each other, just like McConnels 3 billion dam deal.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Five out of six news sources I follow headlined this morning with obama saying "I'm sorry people are losing their insurance". But he didn't offer to do anything to fix the problem!

De[ending on what source I've read, I've seen that as many as 30 million self-employed, independently insured people have lost their insurance. This is absolutely despicable!

Liar, liar, pants on fire!

Ralph

Lower case "obama" is intentional--he does not deserve the respect of capitalization.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lets see, health care, light bulbs, toilets,..... wonder what they'll be able to dictate next?
I'll bet within 10 years, you'll start hearing cars and trucks. I'll bet anyone there will be bills floated to try to regulate the size of the car you're allowed to drive.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We are a country of fools.....we re-elected this despicable imposter.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/11/08/obama-sorry-americans-losing-health-insurance/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> We are a country of fools.....we re-elected this despicable imposter.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/11/08/obama-sorry-americans-losing-health-insurance/


THEY re-elected him I sure as heck didn't.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> THEY re-elected him I sure as heck didn't.


Yeah, I hear you Cy.....but we still live here......"We the People."

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry my ass, anybody that believes that still should go pet their unicorn.

The ACA is doing exactly as it was designed to do, be an utter failure. Now after one of the best healthcare systems in the world degrades to third world quality the government can step in and "save" us all by going to a single payer system, in other worlds we all get the high quality care like our vets don't get from the VA.

Just like gun control the ACA is just another method to gain more control over the citizens of the USA.

People who still don't understand need to drown in their kool-aid.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Our nation is in worse shape that most Americans realize. A fact of real life that actions have consequences and once anything is broken it will always have permanent scars. This isn't Hollywood where the scene will turn out to be a dream; this isn't just one city or even one state that can try to use a close geographical area to use their resources until the problem is fixed; this isn't a responsible person's idea that has gotten a bit off track but can stop further damage and get things on the right course --the mess is already so far gone that there isn't a 'do over'. In my local community the doctors that have taken an early retirement aren't coming back into this, the hospital that has taken over all of the local doctors practices isn't going to let them loose, insurance companies are not going to reinstate cancelled policies, law abiding citizens who thoughtfully choose the amount of insurance they consider right for them are lawbreakers -- all the things that are already done are going to have to be dealt with. The media has focused on the 'website' but we are just days away from the realities of medical care being seriously affected. I don't deal with politics, am not educated in government much past high school civics, but usually have some idea of how I think a problem should be fixed and this total fiasco has me stumped. I know the president has proved he isn't capable, Congress isn't -- I really thought they would have prevented this instead of passing the law without reading the contents, and there are so many 'entitled' out there that it is scary.

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And there is not one person who, going into this whole debacle, didn't think that the health care system was in dire need of changes.....it is and was.....

I spoke with a friend yesterday that had his niece over to stay, little girl is 9, she has a disease that is debilitating and usually means a shortened life. Her mother is a crack head, dad just got out of prison, family has been raising the girl. The girl is on PeachCare a state run health plan for just this type situation......her meds, 60 pills, one month worth......$34k....that's $500+ per pill, twice a day......state pays for it....not even a deductible

The same type of scenario is played out with cancer patients.....who can pay for it? It's absurd that the profit motivated drug companies have to charge that much for a product. And I understand the research and development of these drugs is substantial but perhaps we need to look at ways to curb this type of profiteering, or the hospitals ways, or the doctors ways.....it's profiteering run amuck and everyone's on board....like a bunch of fleas....they don't jump off until the patients dead....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes and no, between the time spent in college and all the on the job training, just how long does it take to become a doctor? Not to mention the $$$$$$$ involved.

While it's nice to think the most qualified would still become doctors just to help people and live the life of a pauper, in reality if you want the best and brightest they need paid accordingly.

Step one to lower the costs of medical care? Get the blood sucking leeches out of healthcare, also known as lawyers.

A lot of drug companies have to answer to the stock holders, takes billions of dollars in R&D and maybe a decade to bring a new drug to market.

A libertarian friend of mine also has a very valid ideal, I know quite a few libertarians and he's the only one that does think all drugs should be legal. But with one caveat, you wanna cook your brain on drugs, do meth until your teeth fallout or drink until your liver is shot, all the power to yah, go right ahead and enjoy, but you better have deep pockets as the rest of the people who didn't make stupid life choices won't be footing the bill for your care. In other words, do something stupid, your on your own.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Mlappin agree 100% about the leeches. I come from the state of the poster child for bloodsucking leeches John Edwards. Only difference between a dead possum in the road and a dead lawyer is there are skid marks in front of the possum.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> Mlappin agree 100% about the leeches. I come from the state of the poster child for bloodsucking leeches John Edwards. Only difference between a dead possum in the road and a dead lawyer is there are skid marks in front of the possum.


Know the difference between a lawyer and a tick?

The tick lets go after you die.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree that the trial lawyers i. e. ambulance chasers are a big problem. Anybody with a crick in their back or a kink in their leg can get huge damages awarded plus extra for pain and emotional suffering. I'm sure there are legitimate claims as well and I'm not suggesting that we don't need lawyers but serious tort reform would make a big difference. But with a majority of our congressmen being lawyers what are the chances? I don't begrudge a good doctor his pay or the insurance companies their profits as long as they keep their contracts. I'm guessing deregulation would help to drive costs down.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Most definitely the lawyers are the root cause of a lot of our social ill, from getting people off of charges that they know they are guilty of, to suing anybody that has an insurance company behind them....notice they don't care about the wreck that involves tragic loss of life, if their was no insurance company......obviously this is not to say that all lawyers are crooks, just every one that I know, and that's not many, I choose not to rub elbows with them....

But.....I was recently flying into Albany ga. And there were posters in the terminal that had pics of people with Majik Marker ink on their legs, arms, stomach, etc. the reason......evidentially there are a lot of operations where the wrong arm is operated on or the wrong knee, etc. it is amazing to me that a person could go into the hospital and have something like that happen.....if it ever did, I hope I have a good crook behind me, and it must happen quite frequently in order to place posters in an airport terminal.

Back to health care costs.....my next door neighbor recently had a neck surgery to correct some problems that he had from a previous wreck. He has good insurance. We both know the doctor real well, he has his own surgery center behind his office so you don't have to go to the hospital across the street, about 5 doctors use it, hospital was not happy that he built it, tried to block it....so my buddy has his surgery, luckily you only have one spine so they didn't mess that up and the surgery went well, so here is the semi-total of charges.....this was a 45 min procedure.

Surgeon.............................$19,400
Anathesiologist (sp) ..........$19,000
Surgery center...................$42,000
Pharmacy .........................$ 4,000

This was just for the procedure.......the patients were stacked in like cord wood.......you tell me, reasonable? I think not, but here again, of that 84k dollar operation, I wonder how much was charged to cover the insurance costs that they have to pay, 10%.... Or more?

In a lot of cases, the hospital charges so much for the ones that do have insurance to cover for the ones who don't have insurance, they're rates should go down with EVERYONE having insurance, something tells me they won't......

Whenever I have a cut, sprain, etc. that I may need stitches, splint, etc. I go see my buddy the Veterinarian, he'll stitch you up for next to nothing comparatively speaking....and I have USAA health insurance ( Assurant health) which costs me $1700 a month for the family....with a $5K deductible....

the system has been broken for quite some time, this surely was no "fix", we just enabled the leeches to suck blood from more people with coverage


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Agree with the last posts made here.

The basis for having lawyers was for the accused receive fair punishment under the law or released if proved not guilty -- simple justice -- not the one that can get the criminal turned loose of any crime committed.

I'm relatively conservative with my $$$, tighter than bark on a tree in reality but I do want medical people qualified when treating me. I'm willing to pay generously for their training/skills/facility etc. BUT there is a limit reasonable.

Pharmaceutical companies are a totally different matter. Granted they should be rewarded for their investment into research but somehow there is a problem between huge profits for shareholder and searching for cures/treatments for physical ills.

Insurance companies and drug companies are famous for high dividend payouts -- can't convince me that isn't a driving force in the high cost of medical care. Most nurses and aides (and all the others doing the dirty work) I know are barely scraping by and they really get the dirty work from medical care. Even giving the highly skilled professionals an excellent pay; rewarding a decent amount for research for drugs; adequate medical facilities (not just new/better at management whims), medical care (and I'm not considering anything for legal because that should be such a minimal amount it wouldn't apply) would be more affordable without all the "profit takers".

Shelia


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> A lot of drug companies have to answer to the stock holders, takes billions of dollars in R&D and maybe a decade to bring a new drug to market.


You forgot to mention all the money the drug companies lobby the politicians with. It also takes a lot of money to "encourage" doctors to prescribe their drugs.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Profiteering run amuck.....especially when a life hangs in the balance.....despicable behavior

Interesting to note that for things that insurance doesn't pay for(if there's anything left), maybe plastic surgery, dental, etc. the rates are very competitive. But when your life or quality of life is riding on this procedure, the rates are off the chart. I'm not sure it's any different than what I've seen from the fertilizer companies in the last 10 years or so.... any chance to figure the math on what someone will pay, rather than cost of doing business, will bring out the profiteering blood suckers.....

Meanwhile our veterans are treated like crap, sent to far-off hospitals...most have to get a family member to drive them there it's so distant, HERE.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Meanwhile our veterans are treated like crap, sent to far-off hospitals...most have to get a family member to drive them there it's so distant, HERE.


2 hour drive for our guys here. A 2 hour drive is the best the government can do for people who risked their lives protecting our way of life, and we really want the gov controlling our healthcare?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just keep in mind the ACA has little to do with healthcare for Obama and his administration. He doesn't care who suffers. You MUST remember you're just a NUMBER to them. It has everything to do with CONTROL over our country's economy, its citizenry and getting MORE VOTES for the next election. 
One of the tactics they employed is sheer genius. That tactic was the failed website. Intenional all along, the failed website is a distraction intentionally created so LI (low information) voters will blame everything on the WEBSITE and sebelius instead of the president. 
Look at the results. Sibelius is on capital hill being cross examined by the three-steps-behind republicans and the website is the focus of the nightly news as they continue their course of soft bigotry (never blaming Obama for anything). 
Meanwhile, President Obama is claiming "I'm going to solve this problem!!", but he really created the problem. LI's are too slow to understand all this. They just want their "FREE" healthcare.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

HAHAHA, glotta love it, on the other hand, a long ways to go.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SRTS26/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B005SRTS26&linkCode=as2&tag=iaat0b-20&utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=bufferc2a24&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

And here yah go, three guys, for free, around their kitchen table in just two weeks, and it works better than O'bozo's web site.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2497637/Three-20-year-old-programmers-build-working-Obamacare-website-just-days-government-do.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

And when Hillary takes the reigns, look out. It'll be "I am woman, hear me roar!"


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A good read here, even has an opinion on O'bozo.

The cardiac surgeon at St. Vincents that worked on my wife also travels abroad once a year to teach new techniques to surgeons in other countries.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Will Rogers quote "when congress makes a law it becomes a joke. When congress makes a joke it becomes a law."


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

There were two articles rjmoses posted links to yesterday and both of them had "things that'd interest me" articles -- namely the huge success of Kentucky Obamacare. When the governor started bragging on our state's success I wished he'd kept his mouth shut and not drawn any attention to KY. Obama himself has said he wasn't supported here. Now our "success" is getting thousands of people enrolled in Medicaid! Probably most all of us qualify but have chosen to work and use modest incomes to support ourselves. By poverty levels we're down there but in reality people living within their means do quite well. Another damage of Obamacare is our state bragging about and being thought of as, not sure of the right description -- low class, scum, entitled, ignorant toothless barefoot . . .

Shelia


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mlappin said:


> A good read here, even has an opinion on O'bozo.
> 
> The cardiac surgeon at St. Vincents that worked on my wife also travels abroad once a year to teach new techniques to surgeons in other countries.


Link broke for some reason, here is what I meant to link.

http://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2013/jul/14/gino-strada-emergency-giles-duley


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe this Obama care thing has a silver lining. I heard on our local news that one of our senators Kay Hagen is losing big time in the polls due to her support of Obama. From what I can deduce she is now retracting statements and is in full damage control mode. If this fiasco can help the conservatives take control of the senate in 2014 maybe the temporary problems would be worth it. Note I said conservatives not just republicans IMO John McCain and Lindsey Graham need to go too.Getting rid of this Kay Hagen would be as good for us in NC as when that little prick John Edwards met his Waterloo.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't believe John Edwards was almost a democratic nominee for president or even Vice President.
He makes Clinton look like a choir boy.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Having Edwards as our senator almost made me be ashamed to be from North Carolina. I remember the first time I saw him on TV I told my wife "cheap used car salesman". Was in office only a few months as a senator when begin exploring options to run for President like some other @$$4073 we all know.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

He's the epitome of the sleazy lawyer/ politician.


----------

